# wooden vivarium is it ok to place the uv tube inside on top. rather then inside back



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

wooden vivarium is it ok to place the uv tube inside on top on the vivarium. rather then inside at the back. does it even matter for a bearded dragon where you place the tube as long as there with in 12" to the uv tube

i have got a exo terra back ground im going to put in tomorrow and i might put the uv tube on top just checking if not i will set it at the back still


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

The place to install it is inside on the roof, at the front between the roof and front plate above the glass runners, with a reflector so the UV light is projected back into the vivarium and not out of the glass doors. Also mount it starting from the warm end I.e where your heat source is so it has a natural drop off into shade at cool end. Arcadia T5 tubes are the best+ reflector. In a 4ft viv you'll be looking at a 3ft tube 39w 34" tube.


----------



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

chops'sdragon said:


> The place to install it is inside on the roof, at the front between the roof and front plate above the glass runners, with a reflector so the UV light is projected back into the vivarium and not out of the glass doors. Also mount it starting from the warm end I.e where your heat source is so it has a natural drop off into shade at cool end. Arcadia T5 tubes are the best+ reflector. In a 4ft viv you'll be looking at a 3ft tube 39w 34" tube.



should i get this then 

T8 Fluorescent Reflectors

the shop never told me about a reflector

and this

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...arcadia-euro-range-desert-10-lamp-329781.html


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

Depends on the tube you have if its T8 then yeah.


----------



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

chops'sdragon said:


> Depends on the tube you have if its T8 then yeah.


thanks


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

No problem, out of interest what tube do you have? Make?


----------



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

chops'sdragon said:


> No problem, out of interest what tube do you have? Make?



10% exo terra


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI Chops is right,

lamps must be seated above the animal and never hung halfway down a viv.

A reflector is 100% important. lamps emit light all the way around the lamp so an un-reflected lamp is producing light at the top and sides of the lamp that is just wasted to reflection. this can be around two thirds of the total energy from light wasted. Shops should be insisting on the use of reflectors it is the only way to be sure of power getting down onto the back of the animal.

Now the most important thing is that you re-create the average wild index of the species that you keep. a B.D would get an index of 7-9 for most of the year in the wild.

you just wont do that with T8.

As chops pointed out a D3+ 12% T5 system is currently the only way to re-create this level of exact exposure.

the re-creation of a wild index and a varied wholesome diet is the only way that we as keepers can even start to think about eliminating MBD from our collections.

you can learn more here Lighting Guide : Arcadia Reptile

and here Magazine Articles : Arcadia Reptile

and here Arcadia Reptile: High Output T5 Reptile Lighting Explained! : Arcadia Reptile

im more than happy to advise further if required

good luck

john


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> HI Chops is right,
> 
> lamps must be seated above the animal and never hung halfway down a viv.
> 
> ...



I'm just having this conversation on a thread about Leo's John, your input would be apprecaited there 

thanks! Luke


----------



## BobbleHeadWobbler (Nov 6, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> HI Chops is right,
> 
> lamps must be seated above the animal and never hung halfway down a viv.
> 
> ...


im going to get a t5 set soon thank you: victory:


----------



## cwillson1 (May 2, 2018)

Arcadiajohn said:


> lamps must be seated above the animal and never hung halfway down a viv.


Hi John,

I have a 3' viv for my corn snake, and have just purchased a 12" T5 kit.

Heeding your advice, I plan to mount this to the top of the viv (in the middle, front to back), but should this be at the heated end (I am using a heat mat currently)?

Both the heated and cool ends have a hide, so I'm guessing this is the way to go?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, all heat and light at one end, we only have one sun you see.


Have the ShadeDwellerPro linear in the viv lengthways not front to back


We should create a basking area as wide as an animal, for you this is when coiled. Having it side to side at basking will widen the beam as it wont be restricted by the wall.


You can learn much more about how light works and why in my latest book or listen for free in our podcasts www.arcadiareptile.com/podcast 


john 




cwillson1 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I have a 3' viv for my corn snake, and have just purchased a 12" T5 kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## cwillson1 (May 2, 2018)

Amazing, thanks John. Makes perfect sense! 😊👌


----------



## cwillson1 (May 2, 2018)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes, all heat and light at one end, we only have one sun you see.
> 
> 
> Have the ShadeDwellerPro linear in the viv lengthways not front to back
> ...


Do I need to fashion a grill for the lamp, John? I have some branches which come within about 5 inches of where I'm planning on fitting it.


----------

